# Günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten für Transalp (Landeck, Ischgl, Scuol, Morter,...)



## EpicONE (15. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine Alpenüberquerung im nächsten Jahr, bin ich gerade auf der Suche nach günstigen Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und hoffe, dass mir hier evtl. einige Experten weiterhelfen können.

Wir bevorzugen Halbpension, haben jedoch ansonsten relativ geringe Ansprüche an die Unterkunft.

Für folgende Etappenorte benötigen wir entsprechende Unterkünfte:
- Landeck
- Ischgl
- Scuol oder alternativ Sur En
- Morter
- Tramin oder alternativ Eppan oder Kaltern
- Molveno

Wäre wirklich super wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (15. November 2007)

In Ischgl dÃ¼rfte es schwierig sein, was gÃ¼nstiges zu finden. Fahrt entweder bis zur Bodenalpe weiter oder versuch dein GlÃ¼ck in Kappl, da kostet alles nur die HÃ¤lfte. Es gibt dort jede Menge Pensionen um die 25 â¬ / ÃF (Halbpension entsprechend), einfach unter www.kappl.at suchen.
Morter weiÃ ich nicht, aber Tscherms ist nicht weit weg, da war ich mal in der Pension Brigitte, um die 50 â¬ HP, supergutes Essen, Swimmingpool, nette Wirtsleute. Man kann auch FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck buchen, in der NÃ¤he hat es eine sensationell gute Pizzeria!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schobybo (15. November 2007)

Ischgl: http://www.stnikolaus.at/ Sind letztes Jahr dort abgestiegen: 25 Okken pro Nase für ÜF im Einzel-/Doppelzimmer mit TV. Die Pizzeria im Haus ist sehr genial und präsentiert üppige Portionen. *Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis = 1+*

(Eventuell war das ein Sonderpreis, da wir erst vor Ort nach einem Zimmer gesucht haben. Auf der HP ist der derzeitige Winterpreis jedenfalls reichlich höher angesetzt.)


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2007)

Die Winterpreise in den Skiorten sind immer mindestens um 50% höher als im Sommer.


----------



## Ride-on-Chris (16. November 2007)

Oberhalb von Ischgl liegt die Bodenalpe auf dem Weg über den Fimberpass. 
Wenn das also euer Weg sein sollte, kann ich das dort nur empfehlen.
HP Euro 35


----------



## chaot (16. November 2007)

Hallo Epicone,

auch wir haben 2006 nicht in Ischgl  sondern in der Bodenalpe übernachtet ---> sehr gut!!

Eins fällt mir aber an deiner Planung auf.
Als nächste Übernachtung habt ihr Sur En oder Scuol auf dem Plan.
Das kommt mir zu früh vor.
Wir sind damals von der Bodenalpe gestartet und haben in Sur En Mittag gegessen. Und glaub mir, wir sind damals extrem langsam gefahren.
Meines Erachtens könntet ihr, wenn ihr über die Uina Scglucht weiter wollt, zumindest bis zur Sesvena Hütte oder auch weiter nach Schlining.
Wenn ihr über Scuol und den Costainas Pass fahren wollt, über diesen noch drüber fahren und euch in St. Maria oder wo auch immer ein Quartier suchen.

Wir sind damals Richtung Costainas Pass und haben in S-charl übernachtet. Aber eigentlich auch nur, weil damals ein Gewitter kam. Sonst wären wir über den Costainaspass rüber nach Tschierv.


Grüße

Manfred


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. November 2007)

In Schlienig hat die Pension Edelweiß ein ganz gutes Preis / Leistungsverhältnis, dort gibt´s Halbpension. Allerdings gibts schon um 6 oder 1/2 Z Uhr essen, also relativ früh. Und vorreservieren ist empfehlenswert, wir haben damals bei der Reservierung Anfang September das letzte Zimmer bekommen. Liegt halt auf der AC-Rennstrecke, da kommen auch viele Reiseveranstalter durch (wie auf der gesamten Strecke). Super ist das Crusch-Alba in Scarl, aber von günstig kann da leider nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## chaot (16. November 2007)

Hallo Pfadfinderin,

wir waren damals im Crusch Alba.
teuer ist relativ.
Wir haben damals ein Abendessen vom Feinsten bekommen.
Der Koch da hat mindestens 2 Kochmützen im Michelin.

5 Gänge vom feinsten und als Nachtisch noch Buffet einschließlich einer Käseplatte. Ich hab sowas noch bei keiner Transalp erlebt (naja, eventuell kommt das Essen auf der Pralongia da noch hin)  


grüße

Manfred


----------



## Miros (17. November 2007)

In Sent (kleiner Ort zwischen Scoul und Sur En) gibt es das Backpacker-Hotel
http://www.swissroof.ch/
Dort haben wir dieses Jahr übernachtet im Mehrbettzimmer - waren aber trotzdem allein. Kann ich empfehlen. Lecker Frühstück und abends große Küche zum selberkochen. Der Wirt ist selbst begeisterter Downhiller.... Als erstes gab es auch gleich mal einen Schlauch in die Hand, um auch mal wieder die Farbe von den Rädern zu sehen......


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. November 2007)

Hallo Chaot,

ich hab ja nicht gesagt, dass das Crusch Alba sein Geld nicht wert ist. Mir hat´s auch sehr gut gefallen, die Dreckwäsche wird einem gleich aus der Hand gerissen, die erste Frage, ob man die BIkes abspritzen möchte, Früchtebrot auf dem Zimmer, dazu Energieriegel und Trinkflasche, etc., vom super Essen mal ganz zu schweigen. Das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis stimmt auf jeden Fall! Nur, wenn jemand billig übernachten will, ist das sicher nicht die 1. Adresse.


----------



## Silver-Racer (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich greife das Thema von Epic nochmal auf (bin übrigens Mitfahrer dabei), weil wir für die Übernachtungsorte Tramin, Molveno und sogar Riva/Torbole bisher nur Absagen der dortigen Hotels bekommen haben. Deren Begründung ist, daß sie nur Reservierungen für mind. 3, häufig sogar mind. 7 Tage annehmen.
Es ist für uns keine Alternative, zu warten und 1-2 Wochen vorher nochmal anzufragen, ob nicht doch ein paar Zimmer frei wären.

Die Planung steht und fällt nun mit der Lösung dieses Problems.

Kann wer helfen?

Gruß
Marian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Dezember 2007)

Probier´s mal in Riva im Hotel Benini, das ist am nördlichen Ende von Riva bzw. Monte Brione, das ist eigentlich nie ausgebucht und man kann zu Fuß ins Colombera gehen. Aber momentan werden die wahrscheinlich geschlossen haben?


----------



## Fubbes (6. Dezember 2007)

Für Landeck kann ich noch empfehlen: Gasthaus Greif (0043 (0)5442 62268). Liegt in der Ortsmitte, ist urig und recht günstig.

Ischgl: Wie bereits genannt: Bodenalpe.

Sur En: Pensiun Lischana (+41 (0)81 866 34 19)

S-Charl: Gasthaus Mayor (+41 (0)81 864 14 12), ist etwas günstiger als Crusch Alba (+41 (0)818641405)

Riva: Hotel Benjamino (0039 0464 552086) in der Via Monte Brione

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Monsterwade (6. Dezember 2007)

In Riva gibts ne Jugendherberge im Zentrum.
Billiger gehts nur unterm Himmelszelt.


----------



## chaot (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Marian,

ich glaube, ihr macht euch da mehr Gedanken als vielleicht notwendig.

Zunächst mal:  wann wollt ihr fahren?
Wenn es in den ersten 3 Juli-Wochen oder ab der 4 Augustwoche in den September rein ist, bekommt man in der Regel auch ohne Reservierung ein Zimmer. Schwieriger wirds natürlich in der Zeit dazwischen.

zweitens: wie viel Leute seit ihr?
Seit ihr bis zu 4 Leute, also 2 DZ, bekommt ihr in der Regel auch ohne größere Probleme was.

Wir mussten z.B unseren Transalp heuer wegen physischer Probleme ab dem 5. Tag ändern und haben trotzdem an den restlichen beiden Tagen  in 2 Ortschaften noch jeweils 3 Zimmer bekommen.

Grüße
Manfred


----------



## Silver-Racer (6. Dezember 2007)

Danke schon mal für die Tips. Die werde ich gleich checken.

@chaot

Bräuchten wir nur zwei Zimmer, sähe ich auch kein Problem. Aber wir benötigen 3 Doppelzimmer und 3-4 Einzelzimmer. D.h. wir würden ja schon fast ein kleines Hotel komplett belegen. Und mit der Menge bekommt man nicht unbedingt so einfach die Zimmer, wenn man abends einfach dort aufschlägt.


----------



## chaot (6. Dezember 2007)

Hallo Silver Racer,

auf ein ehrliches Wort, aber das kannst du vergessen.
So viele Zimmer in der Hochsaison in typ. Ferienorten wie Tramin oder Kaltern. Da nimmt dir kein Hotelier eine Buchung entgegen. Damit würde er sein halbes Hotel für potientielle "Wochenurlauber" blockieren.

Und auf gut Glück losfahren, bei 7 Zimmern (EZ sind in vielen Hotels überhaupt nicht vorhanden) geht zwar. Da werdet ihr euch aber mit ziemlicher Sicherheit in verschiedenen Hotels aufteilen müssen.

Wir haben 2006 mal in Madonna ein Hotel gesucht für 9 Personen. Das waren dann, aufgrund der Verteilung an Ehepaare und der Singles dann auch 5 Zimmer. Aber da hatten wir zu suchen, um alle in einem Hotel unterzubringen. Und in Madonna ist jedes 2. Haus ein Hotel.

Grüße

Manfred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

